# A little help?



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

If you would take a minute and do the like thing. I'll get you back if you want just ask. Thanks in advance. 

https://www.facebook.com/UltimateHouseWash


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

HouseOfColor said:


> If you would take a minute and do the like thing. I'll get you back if you want just ask. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/UltimateHouseWash


Just did. Here is mine for any one to like. I need to update it again.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CD-Painting/141180039332655?ref=hl


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


HouseOfColor said:


> If you would take a minute and do the like thing. I'll get you back if you want just ask. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/UltimateHouseWash


 I started a personal fb page to return the favor!There is a quite a few of you guys!!!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

HouseOfColor said:


> If you would take a minute and do the like thing. I'll get you back if you want just ask. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/UltimateHouseWash


Just liked yours.

Mine:
Www.facebook.com/SharpPainting


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Just did. Here is mine for any one to like. I need to update it again.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/CD-Painting/141180039332655?ref=hl


C&D


I liked yours too


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks so much folks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> C&D
> 
> 
> I liked yours too


Ditto. thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Neese's Painting said:


> :thumbsup:
> I started a personal fb page to return the favor!There is a quite a few of you guys!!!


I used the same business card you have on your FB page. I have since updated our.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Gotcha...http://www.facebook.com/CharlieDanielsPaintingAndRepair


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Liked !

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vivid-painting/163078167110198


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you sir gotcha back.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Well thanks to all who have helped me in this so far even those not posting on this thread I see your like. 

I need one more in order to be able to see analytics and such. If it isn't too much trouble. https://www.facebook.com/UltimateHouseWash


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Got ya all with business and personal. Please like mine. My FB page is in dire need of likes. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Gotcha Grant and shared the wood resto link on my page. Thanks.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

HouseOfColor said:


> Gotcha Grant and shared the wood resto link on my page. Thanks.


Thanks sir. Saw those white gutters on your FB page. AMAZING!!!. Looks like I painted it and forgot a section of gutter. :thumbup:

Pure bleach or what???


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just gave you two the Ultimate House Wash and HOC


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: sounds like a bunch of 16 year old girls !:thumbsup:


----------

